# New Truck



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Well I finely took delivery of my new truck yesterday (I get a picture to post soon).

Being I ordered it, I was able to take a 'tour' of the GM Truck Assembly plant last Saturday (with my sons and one grandson it tow). What an experience! Thankfully I new someone who worked there. 

Originally I was supposed to be able to take tour, watch my truck finish being assembled and drive it off the assembly line, but, that got fouled up slightly. I scheduled the day to watch on a Saturday (they are building 30 trucks an hour, 24 hours a day, 5 days one week, then 6 days the next week). The following Monday I get a call back from the lady that I scheduled my tour/build with telling me she had good news and bad news. The good news I could still have a tour of the plant. The bad news I would not see my truck being built, because it was coming off the assembly line as we were speaking (it takes 11 hours from start to finish). Plant was built in 1948 and has over 4 million square feet of assembly area (two floors), the just added a 'paint shop', with over 1.4 million square feet, with a capacity of 64 trucks an hour (future????). Only have 3,000 employees today (three shifts), whereas there was over 12,000 employees in the past.

So from the time I ordered it to being built was 10 days. The time it took to get from the factory's parking lot to the dealership (with almost $1,200 destination charge), was almost 4 weeks!!! Oh, I should add that the distance from factory to dealership is 10 miles (all but 1/2 on expressway).

Oh, yea, what did I get (adding to my toy collection, before I retire and the milk house stops getting 'milk checks"), 2016 GMC 3500HD Denali DuraMax Diesel, with just about all the bells and whistles (I was like a kid in a candy store ordering the options, I did 'draw the line' and only got the standard recovery hooks on the front and not chrome ones however).

Is my last truck, probably so, I getting rid of my 1992 Chevy (my son's buying it).

I try to get picture soon.

Larry


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Congrats Larry on your new toy hope it brings you years of good service and lots of fun..


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Good for you Larry....enjoy it man.

Regards, Mike


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

One of my cousins bought a small second home in Wyoming. When talking details at the bank, the lender said "that's just a Denali payment!"


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

8350HiTech said:


> One of my cousins bought a small second home in Wyoming. When talking details at the bank, the lender said "that's just a Denali payment!"


Wyoming state or Pennsylvania?

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

The state of Wyoming was actually named after the Wyoming Valley in PA


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Vol said:


> Wyoming state or Pennsylvania?
> 
> Regards, Mike


State


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I think your $1200 destination fee for 10 miles wasn't charged by GM, but by your local dealer. Looked at a sticker online here at a dealer and the destination charge is $500. I hate those extra charges that should just be built in the price and not mentioned. Actually dealer delivery probably is in the price. This is just a profit the dealer charge. Like a dealer handling and document charge.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

The "destination" charge on my F150, built in Kansas City, for delivery in St. Louis was about $1200 also. I could not pick up the truck at the factory (200 miles).

This is another one of those very clever tricks of making money off of the consumer! $1200 pure profit, not negotiable! Kind of like a "baggage" charge when flying. I'm surprise airlines don't have a "clothing" charge for traveling dressed. (Ooops, maybe I shouldn't give them ideas.)

Ralph


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Finally, figured out the picture process

Here they are, one of the first GM vehicles with the factory installed goose neck / fifth wheel prep package (GM finally catching up to Ford and Ram trucks). Color is called Steel Metallic.





  








TruckRF1lg




__
r82230


__
May 26, 2016












  








TruckLFlg




__
r82230


__
May 26, 2016











  








TruckRRlg




__
r82230


__
May 26, 2016












  








TruckBoxlg




__
r82230


__
May 26, 2016




Goose neck / fifth wheel prep package






You have to look close to see the five plugs for the goose neck / fifth wheel attachment places.


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

You don't want to put a plate in the bed of that thing. Your gonna want to go first class with a Turnover Ball Hitch.

http://www.turnoverball.com/products/gooseneck-hitches/turnoverball-gooseneck-hitch-product


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

rajela said:


> You don't want to put a plate in the bed of that thing. Your gonna want to go first class with a Turnover Ball Hitch.


It came with goose neck set up, I'll install it an get a picture (some day soon I hope). Rainy day project.

Larry

Pictures





  








Truck Bed 1




__
r82230


__
Jun 16, 2016











  








Truck Bed 2




__
r82230


__
Jun 16, 2016











  








Truck Bed 3




__
r82230


__
Jun 16, 2016


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

r82230 said:


> It came with goose neck set up, I'll install it an get a picture (some day soon I hope). Rainy day project.
> 
> Larry


Viewed it on youtube. Believe I would rather have the Turnoverball.


----------

